# Platinum 24 SHO snowblower porn



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

I will complete the assembly later.

Attached is just a teaser.

BTW - specs from snowblower direct states LED light. It looks like Halogen bulb in there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

better call ariens about that, and read them the riot act of 2014. 1,200


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice!!! I'm looking at getting the same model as an upgrade from my 624e. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Another pic...*

Another pic...


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

So what is your opinion of the SHO 24?

have you fired it up to start it yet??

I am thinking either this one of the Pro 28".


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

My opinion is not likely helpful for you since my experience with snowblowers are only with an ariens single stage and my brothers 2 year old platinum 24. I found my brothers easy to use and very well built. I believe the new 28" deluxe has the auto steer feature. That was my alternative.

i have started mine and almost finished my LED upgrade. I installed the LED over the bucket with a 7" bracket to raise it. All connections are in a project box under the controls and a switch added on top. More pictures to come when the project is done.


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just bought one 24 platinum this morning from local dealer, will be delivered Friday.

Looks like a nice blower, and get the 5yr warranty.

Hopefully I will get 20 years out of it like I have on my 20 yr old Craftsman


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm still a bit torn between the "Deluxe 24" & "Platinum 24 SHO". I have a friend that purchased a "Compact 24" and wasn't happy with the power, especially at the end of the drive. The dealer at one local shop thinks the "Deluxe 24" is plenty and the "Platinum 24 SHO" is overkill, but said he's been selling a lot more Platinum units than he expected, so maybe he'll change his tune if they're in demand.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Not sure what would be best for you q95, the local dealer website has the deluxe 24 listed at $1367, and the platinum is $1838, they also have the deluxe 28 for about the same as the deluxe 24. The platinum obviously has more power, but they both have the same auger/impeller size, platinum has the quick chute where i think the deluxe has the crank(ice drill), I'm sure there is some other differences.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Got any more pics fe342185?


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

LocalLawncare, where are you located at? For the Deluxe 24, one dealer has it for $999.99 and another one for $949.99. Both have the Platinum 24 for $1399.99. I'm in SE Minnesota, maybe we're just that close to WI (production location).


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm in Ontario, Canada, prices up here are always a lot more for everything.


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Pics of LED install*


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice. It looks like you have larger "skids" on that bad boy!


----------



## fe342185 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Yup. A set of armor skids*



q95 said:


> Nice. It looks like you have larger "skids" on that bad boy!


First thing I did after putting the blower together.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Got any more pics? I'm looking into getting the same model, just sold my compact 24 and looking to upgrade before winter, thanks.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I left work a little early on Monday and pulled the trigger on an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I wanted to get it this week, to get the warranty extension offer from Ariens. It will be delivered on Monday (dealer is doing all of the registration to get the warranty extension). I'm happy with my decision, but haven't yet used it in the snow ... the real test! My neighbor and another friend both had a Compact 24 and both felt it was under powered. I think may have been happy w/ the Deluxe 24, but I really, really wanted to make sure I wouldn't be disappointed! Time will tell!

Good luck w/ your choice & buy soon, if you're going with Ariens, so you can get the extra 2-year warranty. A bit of a plus!


----------

